# Homemade Feller-Buncher



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Well Katie and I lacked $250,000 dollars to buy a feller-buncher so I figured I would just make one instead. It cost me $35 for the steel in the end, but allows me to say; "I have a feller-buncher."

LOL

Technically I do, it is a feller-bunching head that attaches to my Log Trailer. I might invest a little bit more into this if it proves that I use it a lot, but for right now I am happy with using a chainsaw for the sawing part of it. If I do that, I will probably go with a hydraulic shear.

This is designed to cut down trees about 4 inches in diameter or less, the saplings that remain after a clearcut to turn forest into farmland, or around the margins of fields. It basically just allows me to sever a sapling from the stump, then load it onto my log trailer without physical labor. Eventually I am going to fabricate a firewood chunker so that I can burn these saplings in my coal stove. That will make my firewood 100% mechanized...yes micro-sized, but 100% mechanized, something I have been waiting for now for 43 years!

Anyway, thought you might like to see another crazy contraption I fabricated.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm glad to see you posting ????

That rig would help clean up the field edges like crazy.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Good to hear from you Rutt some of us have been worried about you.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Just going through more testing right now...they took 14 vials of blood the other day in one setting alone because it looks like the cancer is spreading to my liver and prostate. That kind of sucks because without knowing what exactly to target, I am on hold with treatments.

Right now the biggest fight I got is with the logger that cut 80 acres of my woodlot off to help pay my property taxes though. He cut 1,384 cords of wood on 80 acres, and paid me $1100. That is about 10% of what it should be. He's long gone, along with my trees, so I had to get the lawyers involved. I am not normally like that, but I cannot just take a hit on this and shrug it off. He has promised to "show up with some money" several times, and never did at the appointed time.

I would like to say I have been eating quite a few sheep poop sandwich's lately, but lambing season went well. I have just a few ewes left to lamb-out, and we only lost (1) lamb, which was 100% all my fault, and the rest of the lamb crop was a high percentage of ewe-lambs, which is what we wanted to help grow the flock from within. So we are really happy with that.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Check in more often Rut.


----------

